# Crack In Fiberclass



## helmert (Oct 30, 2007)

I am new outbacker. I have a 2007 31rqs, while cleaning I noticed a small crack in the top front cap of the fiberclass. Has anyone else had this problem? It's still under warranty, but I'm wondering what they will do about this.

Thanks

Helmert


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i have not seen anything on my 32BHDS. Ill have to take a closer look just to be sure. A picture would be great !!

BTW, *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS !!! *


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

helmert said:


> I am new outbacker. I have a 2007 31rqs, while cleaning I noticed a small crack in the top front cap of the fiberclass. Has anyone else had this problem? It's still under warranty, but I'm wondering what they will do about this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Helmert


The dealer will probably say that you put it there when you hit something ... like a branch or bird or rock .. so be prepared for that ... (IOW - not covered under warranty)

Otherwise he will simply repair but with no picture not sure how bad it is...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi helmert
















to Outbackers! 

If there is no dent and just an obvious sign of the fiberglass cracking, I don't see where they could blame you for hitting something.
I would call your dealer and see how they plan to fix it









Happy Camping,


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

don't knwo about cracks, ours is fine. But sounds like it should be covered under warranty.

By the way, Welcome to Outbackers!







Post often.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We just took our 23rs in for a front panel replacement. Warranty work. Ours had a buckle and 2 vertical cracks on the left side about an 1" from the edge right even with the maroon decal stripe. They told us that they have tried to fix the cracks but they come back and it ends up with panel replacement. I would add a picture but can't get it to work, love-hate the Apple mini-mac.


----------

